# Put the SUPER into your Super-Powered Roleplaying with ICONS GREAT POWER!



## WayneLigon (May 30, 2014)

You might want to mention that much of With Great Power will be rolled into the new 'Icons: The Assembled Edition', coming out this summer.


----------



## melrajas (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi there,

does anyone know where can i download icons superpwered roleplaying game the assembled edition pdf for free? I need it very much.

Thx...


----------

